# Great day on the pond with my buddy



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Finally had a good day out with a few friends and my 6 year old. We hit a spot and within 10 minutes had this guy on the boat. After a bunch of high fives a few more came by but we couldn't get them to eat. We started to chum and focused on snaps. We ended up with a limit with a couple nice blacks in the mix. We also managed a couple kings and a short amberjack. It was a great day with some great company. The cobia was caught on a pink spro jig. All the other fish were caught on menhaden And cigs. Some live and some frozen bait


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

That is a stud - nice job. Also,looks like you had some great help with you!! Love to see the kids enjoy a great day of fishing.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Very nice Chaps..!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you got some good table fare.....only Bo Bo and blue runner fer my crew. Only hit short public numbers.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

good eats right there


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks guys. Any idea what the cobia weighed? It measured around 45" or so to the fork. we need to get a scale


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I would guess 40# or so but I am no professional nice fish either way


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

that size look about 40-45 lbs or so.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a healthy fish and you aren't a midget or longboard arming him... I would guess more in the 50-55 lb range. If you haven't cut him up yet outcast or gbbt has scales and would weigh it for you.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

He was pretty healthy. I'm 5'11 and 200#. I'm thinking around 45-50# and great eats! The filets were really nice and thick. Probably one of the best tasting fish I've had.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great trip for you and the little one. Congrats


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

That fish would make my day, good job.


----------

